# s těma bysme mohli topit



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
můžete mi vysvětlit, co to znamená?

Takovejch inkoustů nám sem přidělili, s těma mysme mohli topit, povidám... a hele! Von je to šikovnej chlap, brousí po dílnách hnedka, voči všude...

Děkuju moc
čau,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

Neznamená to nic konkrétního. Mluvčí si stěžuje na to, že (pravděpodobně do podniku) přišlo mnoho kancelářských pracovníků, o jejichž přínosnosti nemá nejlepší mínění. "S těma bysme mohli topit" (topit ve smyslu produkovat teplo) je prostě jen zesílené vyjádření nespokojenosti s jejich nadměrným počtem a neužitečností (nikomu by nechyběli, kdyby zmizeli).

Inkoust je velmi pohrdavé slovo pro lidi, kteří nepracují rukama, a nepoužívá se příliš často.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky Jano, ale... "S těma bysme mohli topit", je to řikání? Použivá se často?
Děkuju moc,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Diky Jano, ale... "S těma bysme mohli topit", je to řikání rčení? Používá se často?
> Děkuju moc,
> Laura


 Ani ne. Ale je to variace na typ rčení, které se v několika obměnách používá docela často.

Mám tolik něčeho, že kdybych s tím udělala něco absurdního, ještě pořád by mi hodně zbylo.

Město X má tolik peněz, že by s nimi mohlo vydláždit náměstí (=použít bankovky místo dlaždic).
Má tolik síly, že by mohl skály lámat (rčení --> netradiční slovosled, normálně bychom řekli "že by mohl lámat skály).

S "topit" jsem to ještě asi neslyšela.

Ovšem ne vždy je to rčení - někdy chybí ta absurdita:
Má tolik talentu, že by mohl porazit mnohem zkušenější soupeře.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Dobrý, tak nepotřebuju používat rčení.
Děkuju moc

Laura


----------

